# Installing a Temperature Sensor



## ZwuckeL

A little more information on that would be great


----------



## wolfxwood

top right coner of pick of mother board


----------



## ZwuckeL

What pins do I have to use then? AAFP turned on HD or AC97? What program can read the sensor ?

I searched google but haven't found a thing about this technique.


----------



## wolfxwood

http://alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## ZwuckeL

there is no such option in CoreTemp. neither did you answer the other questions. you're an utterly bad troll.


----------



## ggoodd

cause im bored, all the bolds are the ones i figured are obvious TOS violations, mostly cause of posting wrong info, a link that goes no where related to this topic (and it isnt, its a program for something else and not directly related to solving this)
Quote:


> *
> "Every post you make, consider if it adds value to the community*.
> *Whether answering questions or asking them* - talking to members you know or ones you don't - please make every post work towards this goal.*Keeping Overclock.net readable (using descriptive titles, proper spelling/punctuation etc.)*, friendly and drama free, and last but definitely not least, *factual, helpful and up-to-date* will ensure we continue to be the destination for the pursuit of performance."
> 
> You are EXPECTED to:
> 
> Edit your posts for spelling and grammar. Overclock.net's usability depends on this.
> Use capitalization
> No excessive Internet jargon
> Use proper spelling, grammar and punctuation
> Communicate in English only
> Treat others with respect at all times
> Maintain an environment that is friendly to all ages
> No swearing, racy images etc.
> Post new threads within the most applicable section of the site
> *Post factual information*
> Link to internal sources of information before linking to external sources - if the information is comparable
> 
> *Keeping Overclock.net readable (using descriptive titles, proper spelling/punctuation etc.), friendly and drama free, and last but definitely not least, factual, helpful and up-to-date will ensure we continue to be the destination for the pursuit of performance*
> 
> ||General Guidelines||
> 
> Usage of Overclock.net is contingent on the following:
> 
> *You positively contribute to the forum and its membership*
> You aid in maintaining a friendly and professional atmosphere
> You live within the rules and regulations set out by Overclock.net
> You respect the site, its management and its members
> 
> Spelling, grammar, capitalization
> 
> In order to effectively communicate, a minimum standard of spelling, grammar, and capitalization must be upheld. Threads that are so poorly written that it is difficult or impossible to decipher will receive warnings or infractions. Warnings/infractions will NOT be given for a random typo or a misused comma. The purpose of this is to ensure all posts easily communicate their point; we're not trying to force everyone to be polished writers. Posts that are well written tend to get better results, though, so it is to everyone's benefit to put some time an effort into this. For more info, read this thread.
> *You do not troll or attempt to stir up trouble within the community*
> You do not accrue more than 20 active infraction points OR 10 total infractions.
> 
> Abbreviations and capitalization - *Use proper abbreviations and appropriate abbreviation capitalization,* e.g. RAM, GHz, CPU, etc. not Ram, ghz, cpu, etc.


----------



## wolfxwood

i am a troll sary i am not trying to be i just doing what i can


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZwuckeL*
> 
> Hey,
> I was thinking about buying this sensor
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001IQ0L2M/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> and have it hanging outside of my case to monitor the temperature of the incoming air.
> The bad thing is, I don't know where to put it onto my mainboard, or if it's even possible.
> I have a ASUS P8Z68-V Pro mainboard.
> (large pic of the mb http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/asus/p8z68-v-pro/board.jpg )
> Any advice given would be very much appreciated


The temp sensor linked above uses a standard 2-pin temp connector.

It can be plugged into a temp sensor header of a motherboard and then you can access the reading with a motherboard utility.
For example, Asus Crosshair IV Formula:-


However, not all motherboards have temp sensor header. And I have checked your AsusP8Z68-V Pro User Manual and confirm that it does *not* have one, unfortunately.

So, in order to use that sensor cable, you can:-

(1) connect the 2-pin header to a 5.25'' or 3.5'' bay device (usually a fan controller) that has temp sensor header available.
The pic below shows Reeven Six Eyes fan controller which can also display temperature reading from sensor. The green circle refers to those 2-pin connector that can be used to display the reading.


(2) use a stand-alone temp display
Here is a good page to select one:-http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/index.php/cat/c129_Temperature-displays.html

This one even comes with the sensor. It is a good inexpensive choice if you have no fan to control and you only need one temp sensor:- http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p666_Thermometer-with-digital-display---red.html

Another alternative:= http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=320-520


----------



## ZwuckeL

Thank You very much for this detailed information, windfire. Too bad my motherboard doesn't have one of these connectors :/ I Guess I will go with one of these cheap thermometers


----------

